
Using the block chain and PDS's for race-blind immigration - leilatrilby
http://hubofallthings.com/main/blinding-governments-race/
======
leilatrilby
Trump just racially-profiled 90,000 people. With the block chain and personal
data stores out there today, why do we need to rely on personal identification
for government services anymore? I don't want to give anyone carte-blanche
access to my personally-identifiable information if this is how it's going to
be used. I don't mind people using my data if they need it to provide me with
a service that I value, but I don't think they should have the right to take
and own it - especially if they're going to use it to decide that I'm a terror
threat because of where I grew up.

